# Nail gun shock injuries



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't speak specifically for the nailing aspect, but after 35 years in "the trades", I get the tingling in hand/arm from several different job related "activities". Using a nail gun (framer mostly) or "powder actuated" tool are among the things that can onset symptoms. I am, by trade, mainly a drywall mechanic, so many of my problems are more than likely related to the specific trade. I have a neighbor whose wife is a PA for an orthopedic group and, without yet having actually done an exam, thinks most of my issues could be Repetitive Motion Syndrome. (I'll get around to an office visit.) I've had back, neck and 2 shoulder surgeries, but cant really say any are "nail gun related". It may aggravate the existing problems........


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

This is mainly a DIY site so most of us don't use nail guns for extended periods of time. The few times I've used them for an entire day I did not notice any impact shock or vibration from the gun. My arm certainly became tired by the end of a long day but that was because I wasn't use to lifting the weight all day. 

The nail guns I've used don't really cause a vibration or sharp impact to the hand. Not like using a jackhammer, vibrating compactor, sander or even lawn mower. 

You might try a site like contractortalk where the pros hang out.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Good point, jogr. Sometimes I reply before thinking about which "forum" I'm on.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Im a machinist by trade (12 yrs), worked with small parts for years, weigh in at 175-ish ad 6'3" tall, skinny and for the most part have not done alot of physical activity over the last 10 years or so. 
For the last month or so ive been building an addition on my home and have been using a "light-weight" framing gun for a good portion of the days. Aside form "normal" fatigue and mussel sourness, the only other thing i can think of is today my wrist joint started to bother my alittle but i was using a circular saw alot today which in the past month i have not. All and all cant say that the framing gun has beat me up too bad as far as recoil or shock, but this has only been for a month of use.

Good luck with your project.

_


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I hang out here and the pro forums. I am a pro electrician.

You looking for a typical nail gun or a powder actuated gun experience?
There are some similarities and I can tell you I would surely appreciate some new design of powder guns. After hitting about 30 shots straight up, my wrist ached for a week and the area, if you make an "O" with your thumb and index finger, on top of that area, was actually bruised.

Using the gun as a gun (like you are pointing a gun) the shock into your arm up to the shoulder is jarring. A shock absorbing system would definatetely be an improvement.

Let me know if I can offer you any more specific info.


----------

